# How can I see the waybill



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

IM trying to find A name to A PAX I had couple weeks ago. I know though the waybill I can see the name. I know how to see the last trip waybill but I use to know how to see any trip waybill from the passed. can anyone help me?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not sure, sorry I can only access the waybill for my last trip


----------

